# percepibile vs. percettibile



## deny80

Nel dizionario ci sono entrambe, ma quale vi suona meglio?

Es. L'effetto di prossimità diventa percettibile/percepibile quando il cantante si avvicina troppo al microfono.


----------



## MOMO2

La prima che hai detto.


----------



## Vekkio

Curioso caso di evoluzione parallela da "perceptibilis"... in effetti, anche consultando i dizionari, li darei come completamente interscambiabili, con variazioni solo in base al "gusto" personale o ad eufonia con il contesto.


----------



## nunu7te

davvero interessante, non ci avevo mai pensato...Di primo acchito li direi completamente interscambiabili, ma se ci penso un attimo mi viene da associare percepibile più ad una sensazione tattile/emozionale, mentre percettibile mi sa più di percezione uditiva.


----------



## bearded

Resuscito questo vecchio thread per fare un'osservazione:
secondo me è più giusto ''percettibile'' perché esiste il suo contrario ''impercettibile'', mentre non esiste ''impercepibile''.
''Percettibile'' è una parola antica (dal lat. percept(um), mentre ''percepibile'' è entrato solo piuttosto recentemente nell'uso.

Del resto l'italiano è molto irregolare nella formazione degli aggettivi con desinenza -ibile: at-tendibile, però es-tensibile...
Originariamente questi aggettivi si formavano a partire dal supino o participio passato latino: ammissibile da admiss(um), estensibile da extens(um), ecc.  La tendenza moderna è quella invece di farli derivare dalla forma italiana di infinito: nascono così  ammettibile (orrendo, per fortuna ancora raro) da ammettere, estendibile da estendere…. E appunto percepibile da percepire.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> secondo me è più giusto ''percettibile'' perché esiste il suo contrario ''impercettibile''


Non mi sembra linguisticamente rilevante. Credo sia solo una questione di gusto personale e di contesto. 
Es. "Il malcontento era chiaramente percepibile".
Qui non userei "percettibile".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Non mi sembra linguisticamente rilevante


Be', gli aggettivi che esistono 'da sempre' hanno fatto anche in tempo a sviluppare i propri contrari - secondo la sensibilità popolare. Il che secondo me dimostra una certa loro maggiore 'solidità' linguistica.
Il nostro 'gusto personale' è chiaramente diverso in certi casi. Ad esempio io userei 'percettibile' anche nella tua frase sul malcontento.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> mentre non esiste ''impercepibile''


 impercepibile
Il De Mauro lo dà, anzi, _comune: _CO non percepibile, che sfugge all’osservazione o all’attenzione 
È vero che il Treccani non lo riporta ma il Battaglia sì


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Il Treccani non lo riporta perché lo considera ''non comune' - proprio nel tuo link.


> (non com.) _impercepibile_


.
Forse avrei dovuto scrivere ''è meno comune'' invece di ''non esiste''.
Ma tu diresti mai nella vita reale (se ha ragione De Mauro) ''la sua voce era impercepibile''?
Quando i linguisti o i dizionari sono tra loro discordi, io tendo a stare coi 'tradizionalisti' (magari per ragioni anagrafiche ).


----------



## Starless74

P.S. il giorno un cui udrò qualcuno proferire _ammettibile_ senza che lo si corregga, saprò che la mia vita è giunta al termine.


----------



## lorenzos

Certo che è strano, il Gabrielli dà raro Impercettibile 
@bearded penso che la voce la direi impercettibile, ma tornando a bomba concordo con


Vekkio said:


> [percettibile/percepibile] li darei come completamente interscambiabili, con variazioni solo in base al "gusto" personale o ad eufonia con il contesto.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Io NON li percepisco come intercambiabili. Per me percepibile è qualcosa che si riesce a captare con i sensi (i 5 sensi) o con altri strumenti, per esempio il famoso sesto senso. Con percepibile intendo anche qualcosa che capto a livello inconscio come nell'esempio:

Lorenzos percepì la presenza di Giginho online sebbene non avesse postato alcun commento.

Percettibile, invece, l'ho sempre riferito a qualcosa di captabile con i 5 sensi o con appositi strumenti di misurazione come nell'esempio:

Un suono appena percettibile.

Non voglio per nulla dire che questa differenza tra le due parole esista per tutti, ma al mio orecchio c'è.


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> Io NON li percepisco come intercambiabili. Per me percepibile è qualcosa che si riesce a captare con i sensi (i 5 sensi) o con altri strumenti, per esempio il famoso sesto senso. Con percepibile intendo anche qualcosa che capto a livello inconscio come nell'esempio:
> Lorenzos percepì la presenza di Giginho online sebbene non avesse postato alcun commento.


Se invece Lorenzos si accorse della presenzadi Gigiño in rete vedendo un puntino sotto la sua icona (es.) allora:
*Lorenzos _percetté _la presenza di Gigiño online.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> percepibile è qualcosa che si riesce a captare con i sensi (i 5 sensi) o con altri strumenti…..
> percettibile invece l'ho sempre riferito a qualcosa di captabile con i 5 sensi o con appositi strumenti...


 Però, una bella differenza! 
Capisco la differenza tra gli 'strumenti', però  se entrambe le entità si possono captare coi 5 sensi…. penso che ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Però, una bella differenza!



Forse non mi sono espresso col massimo grado di chiarezza possibile, ma credo che il concetto sia chiaro, in ogni caso


----------



## A User

giginho said:


> credo che il concetto sia chiaro


Perfettamente d'accordo.
La percettibilità è un livello più basso di percepibilità (l'inizio della percepibilità).
L'impercettibilità è un livello di percettibilità ancora più basso, mentre la non percepibilità è la mancanza totale di percezione.
La differenza tra tra i due termini è impercettibile, per i comuni mortali.

Aggiunto a richiesta.
Citazione: "Immobile, eppure c'è quell'impercettibile movimento, di quelli che nei 100 metri dell'atletica rappresentano una falsa partenza."


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> La differenza tra tra i due termini è impercettibile per i comuni mortali.


Evidentemente tu non fai parte dei comuni mortali: i miei complimenti!
Puoi citare qualche fonte che documenti o comprovi l'esistenza di questa differenza di significato, oppure la distinzione è solo farina del tuo sacco?
Percepibile:


> Che si può percepire con la mente o coi sensi; percettibile


 (grande dizionario Gabrielli, Ediz. Hoepli).
Dizionario Italiano online Hoepli


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Be', gli aggettivi che esistono 'da sempre' hanno fatto anche in tempo a sviluppare i propri contrari - secondo la sensibilità popolare. Il che secondo me dimostra una certa loro maggiore 'solidità' linguistica.


Non mi sembra che ci sia questa corrispondenza biunivoca tra contrari riguardo all'uso. Per esempio io direi tranquillamente che un libro è introvabile ma non credo che mi verrebbe di dire che è "trovabile".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> corrispondenza biunivoca


Biunivoca non sempre: la tua osservazione è valida. Però se qualcuno improvvisamente sostenesse che la forma giusta (al positivo) è ''trovabbile'', forse il contrario ''introvabile'' potrebbe essere utile per controbattere.. (con questo non voglio dire che 'percepibile' sia paragonabile a 'trovabbile' che non esiste: è solo un esempio per capirci).
((A qualcuno comunque viene in mente di dire
trovàbile in Vocabolario  Treccani: ''è un'edizione rara, difficilmente trovabile in vendita''. ))


----------



## lorenzos

A ben ripensarci, credo che abbia proprio ragione @giginho:
_- Un'aura di mistero, chiaramente percepibile, aleggiava nella stanza._​_- Il disagio nel dare risposta si avveriva nelle sue parole, percepibile a chi ne conoscesse l'usuale gaiezza._​Mi sembra che qui _percettibile _sarebbe meno acconcio; sbaglio?


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> Puoi citare qualche fonte che documenti o comprovi l'esistenza di questa differenza di significato ...?


I dizionari, e non solo in Italia, recepiscono solo i fenomeni di massa, e, generalmente, possono anche non concordare tra di loro. Non sono un dogma, e invecchiano precocemente.
Una differenza impercettibile e fantomatica c'è generalmente tra i sinonimi, ma è esagerato chiamarla "differenza di significato".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> qui _percettibile _sarebbe meno acconcio; sbaglio?


No, non 'sbagli'.  Secondo me è una questione di stile o scelta personale. Io userei in entrambi i casi ''percettibile'' (nella seconda frase ''percettibile per chi...''). Non ho mai detto che 'percepibile' non esista, ma solo che per me ''percettibile'' è _più giusto _(adesso aggiungo: sempre  'preferibile' per il mio orecchio un po' ''antiquato'' che predilige le forme tradizionali o classiche).


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Una differenza impercettibile


Magari anche ''impercepibile''? 
Mi piace il fatto che adesso tu definisca  la differenza anche ''fantomatica'', e i due termini ''sinonimi''.

Dato che credo di aver già espresso con chiarezza la mia posizione e di non poter più contribuire utilmente a chiarire alcunché, mi sembra opportuno non intervenire più in questa discussione.


----------



## pebblespebbles

giginho said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Io NON li percepisco come intercambiabili. Per me percepibile è qualcosa che si riesce a captare con i sensi (i 5 sensi) o con altri strumenti, per esempio il famoso sesto senso. Con percepibile intendo anche qualcosa che capto a livello inconscio come nell'esempio:
> 
> Lorenzos percepì la presenza di Giginho online sebbene non avesse postato alcun commento.
> 
> Percettibile, invece, l'ho sempre riferito a qualcosa di captabile con i 5 sensi o con appositi strumenti di misurazione come nell'esempio:
> 
> Un suono appena percettibile.




Concordo.
Secondo me la differenza di uso (e significato) tra i due è data dal fatto che “percepibile” deriva direttamente dal moderno uso di “percepire” che viene impiegato non solo per i “sensi” ma anche per i “sentimenti” o per  descrivere la ricezione di una sensazione non chiaramente ascrivibile ad uno dei 5 sensi isolato, ma da una unione/confusione di questi, qualcosa come il “sesto senso” o “vibrazione relazionale di una situazione”, o sentimento interiore, non fisicamente rilevabile.
“Percepire disagio/malumore”, “Percepisco la tua paura/dolore”, da cui “La sua paura/malcontento/disagio/dolore/euforia/emozione/felicità  erano chiaramente percepibili”.

Non usereste “percettibili” in questi casi?Io no.

“Percettibile”, forse perché di derivazione più antica, o comunque diversa, si riferisce ad uno stimolo fisico e basta, misurabile, quantificabile, soprattutto uditivo. Aggiungo in edit: “percetto” fino a non molto tempo fa era usato per descrivere “un fenomeno percepibile con i sensi” , distinto da ciò che è invece “frutto dell’intelletto”,e mi sembra che filosofi come Galileo (o di quel periodo lì) lo usassero... sto andando a braccio, solo per ribadire che “percettibile” mi sembra più relativo esclusivamente alla sfera delle sensazioni quantificabili che non a quella dei “sentimenti”.

Che ne dite?

Anche l’uso di “impercettibile”  per  le situazioni di “sensazione fisica” con il significato di “non rilevabile con i sensi” o “poco rilevabile con i sensi”.
“Impercettibile disagio”.....

No, via, mi devo correggere in ultimo, direi “un impercepibile disagio” (nonostante il telefono lo segnali come errato), per le “sensazioni”.


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> secondo me è più giusto ''percettibile'' perché esiste il suo contrario ''impercettibile'', mentre non esiste ''impercepibile''.


A parte che non è così (impercettìbile in Vocabolario - Treccani)...
Comunque esiste non percepibile... 
Direi che concordo con Vekkio nella sua risposta 3.


----------



## A User

Caso simile: poligono inscrivibile/inscrittibile in una circonferenza.
Come dice Bearded, l'aggettivo ha un forma che deriva dall'infinito e l'altra dal participio.
Da notare che la preferenza per l'una o per l'altra forma varia a seconda del ventennio considerato.


----------



## WR-addict

Esempio di come i vocaboli si insediano misteriosamente in contesti improbabili:
Alla fine del mese io *percepisco* lo stipendio.


----------



## Starless74

WR-addict said:


> Esempio di come i vocaboli si insediano misteriosamente in contesti improbabili:
> Alla fine del mese io *percepisco* lo stipendio.


Più che misteriosamente, etimologicamente: Latino: percĭpĭo


----------



## WR-addict

Starless74 said:


> Più che misteriosamente, etimologicamente: Latino: percĭpĭo


Grazie, hai ragione. Molto funzionale il dizionario del tuo link.


----------



## giginho

WR-addict said:


> Esempio di come i vocaboli si insediano misteriosamente in contesti improbabili:
> Alla fine del mese io *percepisco* lo stipendio.



Beh, in fin dei conti io lo percepisco lo stipendio che mi arriva sul conto corrente.....mi sento più ricco! (per i due giorni successivi, poi si ripiomba nella solita miseria!)


----------

